# Dawson Forest Black Bear, How Much U Think Weighs



## headhunter 07 (Dec 5, 2007)

My Father And I Were Doing Some Scouting Back In The Fall. On Our Way Out This Black Bear Was In The Road!! Dont Know Much About Sizing Bear, We Were Arguing About How Much He Weighed! I Thought 75 - 100?


----------



## weathermantrey (Dec 5, 2007)

i'd guess 150lbs


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry this was prob not the right section to post this one in? please remember im new at this!
150 was closer to my dads guess should have known!


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd say around 130 to 150 it's hard to tell without any reference but the dirt road he looks to be around 3 1/2 to 4 ft long around knee high on thing for sure he is a legal bear.


----------



## flyingt (Dec 6, 2007)

thats some cool pictures right there.


----------



## pnome (Dec 6, 2007)

Neat pictures.  Must have been exciting!


----------



## leo (Dec 7, 2007)

*Nice bear shots*

thanks for sharing them


----------



## DaGris (Dec 7, 2007)

cool pics...we were playing golf in Helen Ga this past summer and a black bear ran out across the fairway....kinda cool but we didnt want to hit our balls into the woods


weight?....I dont know.....


----------



## Hoss (Dec 7, 2007)

Glad we've got some folks who know bears on here, cause I have no idea what it would weigh, but thanks for sharing the photos.

Hoss


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 9, 2007)

Im With U Hoss!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll say 100lbs maybe less. Thats on the atlanta tract aint it?


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is that up off the north gate by Juno?  ive seen a lot of deer there used to slip up there and bow hunt after school when i was in highschool


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 10, 2007)

GA DAWG said:


> I'll say 100lbs maybe less. Thats on the atlanta tract aint it?



YEAH IT WAS, U CAN SEE THE SHOAL CREEK RD SIGHN IN THR BACKGROUND!


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 10, 2007)

Luke0927 said:


> Is that up off the north gate by Juno?  ive seen a lot of deer there used to slip up there and bow hunt after school when i was in highschool



YEAH, NEVER HUNTED THERE BUT DONE ALOT OF SCOUTING! GOOD LOOKING CHUNK OF LAND!


----------



## BENELLIKID (Dec 15, 2007)

150-200 lbs.


----------



## josh chatham (Jan 8, 2008)

130-150


----------

